# BodyBagging's Lost Souls Hearse



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I want to know all about your Lost Souls Hearse.

That is too beautiful.
who painted it
who came up with the idea for the design
how long have you had it.

and anything else you want to share about it..lol


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i have some gerenal info on old hearses....i know not what your looking for but .......if you ever have a "breakdown" finding parts are almost impossible to find......i reccomend buying one that runs  i only say that b/c you sound quite excited...............buying an old hearse can be a real bubble burster been there


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks Krypt, while I would love to actually own one, until I hit the big lotto jackpot, it isn't in the cards for me..lol 
I do think they are quite the cool car to have though.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Hella said:


> Thanks Krypt, while I would love to actually own one, until I hit the big lotto jackpot, it isn't in the cards for me..lol
> I do think they are quite the cool car to have though.


of course they are cool cars....and need not hit the lotto to get one i have seen for 3g's-5 g;s old funeral homes sell off there old one's ......which isnt bad just a pretty expensive hobby though....not a grocery getter! heheh or is it ................there used to be a car club of hearses it was called grimrides......they have a site if ya like hearse youll like them ......http://members.aol.com/hearseq/grimrides.htm


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

there's a hearse club here, one of my good friends mom is the ringleader..lol their house is super fun to be at on halloween because the club all gathers at her house to party.
I will do a search for grimrides, it sounds like it would be fun to check out.

I think if I owned one, I would use it as my car...I can only imagine the fun my kids would have with that..lol


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hella, My Hearse started its career as a service vechicle in Canada, and ended up into the hands of a wealthy hallloween store owner in toronto,who then had it painted the way you see her now. I traded a 1957 Eureka 3way for her last march, with hopes that he would restore the 57 to her former glory, found out in HELL on tuesday that he decided to sell it before it was completed. Lost souls is a BEAUTIFUL HEARSE for sure, BUT the 57 would have been a jawdropping showstopping crowdwhopping beauty. but hey cannot forget my firsat and favoriteset wagon also, she was rather plain and non descript, BUT got all the attention.....


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

not trying to be nosey ...but is that your wife posing infront of that hearse in every picture?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hey Kryptnoff, actually the Dark haired girl is not my wife , but a very good friend, in fact she is the BESTEST Haunt female in MI. The Red haired girl in most of my pics thru-out the board is my other half!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought the red head and the dark haired girl were one and the same.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Nope but you know how it goes all hot girls look alike!!!!! especially when you start zombieing them up!!!! Thats MY JOB!!!! and I loveeeeeee my JOB!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Though, a short skirt helps brotha! lol


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Seeing those brings back memories from when I was in the Navy. Had a good friend on base that used one as his regular vehicle. We would pack a bunch of guys in it on the weekends and go out on the town. We acted like idiots though and got lots of strange looks. I passed out more than once in the back, ah the follies of youth.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well Haunted, I've got no comment for you....

I'M SURPRISED?


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

the second one down is oh so very sweet. makes my manhood tingle. I'm talking about the car by the way.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I sure hope so!
But I thought I saw a wink?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If you like BodyBagging's "Lost Souls" custom 1978 Cadillac hearse he is raffling it off for the 2010 season 

winahearse

Sad to see it go.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Its a beautiful hearse that Rob is raffling off there.. I wouldnt mind winning it


----------

